# I'm new here



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Doug Krings, and I am from Lewistown MT. I have been goat packing for a couple of years now, and I love it! I have 3 goats at the moment, but I hope to have 4 or 5 by the spring. Anyway, nice to be on here. Thanks for the valuable site.

Doug


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Also,

Anybody know the status of "GoatTracksMagazine"? The website seems outdated, and I'm wondering if they are still producing issues.

Let me know. Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Doug, Welcome!

Goat Tracks is alive and growing again. You can order a subscription through Northwest Packgoats home page under the link for Books.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Doug,

I'm in SLC. Welcome.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

hello
welcome to the group
i live in Missoula, I am a scout leader and my goats pack my gear


----------

